# Buying my first handgun, need advice.



## Sarsaparilla (Dec 23, 2009)

I've decided to venture into the world of handgun ownership and I had no idea how many option are out there. That's why I've come here. 

I'd very much like to purchase a .45 ACP pistol, but I don't know what kinds of things to consider in the purchase. Affordability is a very big factor, but I am also fond of the DA/SA and single action. So far, the guns I've been considering and am most attracted to are the H&K USP and a 1911 of some sort. I've also been considering a shorter barreled revolver. Any advice on where to begin my search? it would be much appreciated.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

You mentioned budget as a big factor... I would start there. If your budget is fairly tight... you can rule out a large number of options right off the bat.

So, what is your price cap?


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from North Central Texas.

After you decide on price range, you need to decide what you are going to use the gun for.

Target Shooting / Plinking / Home Defense / Concealed Carry / Hunting - the list goes on.

If your thinking of all of those in one gun - it's gonna be a hard search for most people.

So prioritize the list.

:smt1099


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

+1 to all of the above. Price considerations should include 1) price of the gun, and 2) cost of ammunition. If you intend to shoot often, the ammunition cost will/could be significant.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Sarsaparilla said:


> So far, the guns I've been considering and am most attracted to are the H&K USP and a 1911 of some sort. I've also been considering a shorter barreled revolver. Any advice on where to begin my search? it would be much appreciated.


You might try a RIA (Rock Island Arms) 1911 style, for around $400, if your budget is tight. The H&K is a great handgun, but expensive.

The RIA has a pretty good reputation for a low priced handgun, and is about the same as any basic 1911 clone.


----------



## Sarsaparilla (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank for the advice/things to consider, everyone who posted.

I would say that my absolute max is about $850. Being new to handguns, I can't really justify spending more than that. This puts my first choice (an H&K USP) well out of my price range.

In terms of use, I'd like something that I could use for home security and maybe take out to the range for some target practice if I felt like it. I don't plan on doing any kind of competition shooting. Another use I'd have for the gun would be pests (raccoons, scrub-jays, rabbits, etc.) when I'm doing rounds on my property. I've got 80 acres, some of which is tied up in vineyard and other farming space, and my bolt action can be cumbersome when routing out animals that would eat what food I grow. There are also small black bears that roam onto my property from time to time and I'd like to have something that makes enough noise to scare them off if need be because I would hate to have one attack one of my dogs. By no means do I expect to take a bear down with my pistol, but it would be a nice thing to have on hand for the sake of convenience as a pistol would be generally easier to produce in these situations than my rifle.

Any advice on revolvers?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Get a nice starter 1911.. I'd go for a Sringfield Loaded. They start right down around low $700


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

If 800 is you top line I would recommend waiting till later this year. When it is rumored that Springfield will be finally coming out with the XDm in 45acp.
XDms are nail drivers from all reports and the XDm45acp should be the same.
If you want to buy now. 800 will get you a lot. The Springfield 1911 suggested above is a good starter.
Not sure how customizable the H&K is but 1911s have a huge amount of after market stuff that you can customize your pistol.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

You said you like DA/SA and reliability is a big issue, I would go with the HK or a Sig for what your looking at. P220 or a USP45 both are about as reliable as guns come and fit all your criteria. Don't get me wrong 1911's are gorgeous guns but I would stay away from them for your first handgun. As far as revolvers go for property protection I would say look at a gp100 .357mag with at least a 4" barrel seeing as size doesn't seem to be an issue.
As for the HK being to expensive try this link


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

...a clean used Ruger P90 or P97 could be had for $300-450...they're sweet shootin' and good carry guns, the P97 being a bit more smooth, rounded, and compact...easy to learn and take down...online owners' manuals if there isn't one with it...gives you SA and DA options and safely lowers the hammer on a round by either decocker levers or putting on a manual safety that stays on till you take it off, also disconnecting the trigger...I like the decocker best...it drops the hammer safely and returns to the fire position so it's just like shooting a revolver DA...


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

o you said you like 45acp
so
for single action any barrell length ruger
for short barrell DA the S&W night guard series
for med length DA go S&W Jerry Michulack 45
for semiauto - the glock is at the lower end in model 21 or 30 or 36(forCCW)
also for semiauto i like the FN P45


----------



## Sha3488 (Dec 9, 2009)

I was told before I bought my gun by an expert

1. Looks do not matter, if you have to shoot someone its not going to matter!

2.Handle a lot of different guns, I was told the one that feels good in your hands is usually a good bet, look for a grip that is really comfortable in your hands, have the guy at the guy store pull out like 5-7 different guns so you can keep switching back and forth. 

hope this helps


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I say it all the time. Get your hands on as many as possible and you will find what you're looking for.Your weapon needs to fit you. so what I like, or anyone else for that matter don't mean a thing. If you can find a range that rents weapons then all the better. THen you can feel it while it slings lead down range too.


----------



## deputy125 (Dec 27, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I say it all the time. Get your hands on as many as possible and you will find what you're looking for.Your weapon needs to fit you. so what I like, or anyone else for that matter don't mean a thing. If you can find a range that rents weapons then all the better. THen you can feel it while it slings lead down range too.


true enough...........

also most shooters at public ranges generally are a friendly lot and they just might let you try out some of their guns.

take your time.


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

deputy125 said:


> also most shooters at public ranges generally are a friendly lot and they just might let you try out some of their guns.


I agree 100% with this statement. I've found shooters to be a very friendly group of people. You'd be surprised how many people at the range would be willing to let you try out their guns.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 deputy125 & nUgZ

I find the same thing.

If you want to borrow someone's gun to shoot, you ahould use your own ammo - don't bum theirs. :anim_lol:


:smt1099


----------



## JoeInKS (Jan 17, 2010)

OK let the rash of responses begin............


Taurus PT 1911



The quality is seemingly there. It's affordable. It has some nice features for the money. Lifetime warranty. Looks good. I'm not a .45 cal person but the darn one that I get to borrow and shoot is a great weapon. Jim, my buddy, has an STI USPSA that is a great weapon but to me at least the PT1911 shoots about as good.

If overall cost of shooting is really of concern, I'd stick to the 9mm platform. With the recent Obama scare that people had, .45 cal was almost impossible to find in this area. The .380 WAS impossible to find. The 9mm though was still available. Also, I can shoot 9mm a lot cheaper than I can shoot .45.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Good enjoy your new gun


----------

